# iPhone 3G Poor/Weak signal?!



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning chaps,

since changing to the 3G iPhone, I have virtually NO SERVICE at my house all the time.

We are in a weak area, but the V1 iPhone still picked up service in a couple of areas in the house.

Anyone else having issures like this?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

have you upgraded to the latest software ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Funny i am getting the same problem in my house...i get 2 maybe 2 bars but when it switched over to the 2G side bang full service.

Is yours switching over between 3G and 2G?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I turn 3g off at home otherwise it tries to use that and I get between 0-1 bars of signal. On 2g I get 3-full so it works much better.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I read somewhere there is an known issue with the 3G chip cutting in and out periodically (loosing signal then flashing back on again) 

Apple has said it's not a hardware recall situation, but that they have a software fix in testing that will hopefully be part of the next big software release.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I read somewhere there is an known issue with the 3G chip cutting in and out periodically (loosing signal then flashing back on again)
> 
> Apple has said it's not a hardware recall situation, but that they have a software fix in testing that will hopefully be part of the next big software release.


I've read the same 

There is alot on macrumors about 3G issues. Although IMO, a lot of it is fanboy-esque rubbish and expecting miracles from what is just a phone at the end of the day. 
Personally I've not had any issues with mine at all.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

HA Macrumours worst forum ever, I hardly ever have 3G on i have full signal at my home now compared to orange when i had to go outside for a signal.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> HA Macrumours worst forum ever, I hardly ever have 3G on i have full signal at my home now compared to orange when i had to go outside for a signal.


lol, it's awful isn't it! "Oh no... My iPhone cant wipe my ar5e, how do I get a replacement?"... :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh your totally right man i've read it twice since buying a mac an iphone and get sooo frustrated at the bull kak thats written.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Got to be honest I think it's a poor show if you have to turn 3G off to get a a good signal so you can use your phone, after all it's a 3G phone that don't work that well with 3G, I really like my iphone, but it don't work that well. Apple need to sort the problems out, which they may or may not be doing, Apple never put out press releases to acknowledge faults, which leads to all sorts of stuff being put up on internet sites, according to what I have read it could be a chipset fault, which may be sorted with a firmware update but may also need a recall of iphones, I just hope they get it sorted soon as the 3G problem isn't the only fault, noticed the lag when you go to contacts? I know it's not that big a problem but it annoy;s the feck out of me when I need a number fast.
Tom


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I live in the sticks and am right on the border of the 3G coverage so I can't complain really. I have an O2 transmitter/aerial right outside my office though and get full 3G reception and speeds around 1900kbps though so it doesn't seem to be faulty on mine, purely down to coverage. 

The contacts lag is annoying and from what I understand, is one of the top priority bugs to fix. You can get round it on the whole by just adding your most used to the favourites page, this seems to load much faster.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh the lag is unreal dave so much so i'm tempted to use an older 02 phone until the fix is released.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not THAT bad 

Seriously though, add your most used to the favourites list and always leave it on that page when you exit back to the main menu. I find it loads so much quicker.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Bit OT, but following on from the last post, do other folks have lag issues with text messages? I have major lag when I open SMS, even when I only have 1 or 2 messages in the inbox.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No but do have major lag when writing a text on occasions.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah the iphone has quite a few bug's, on the whole it's a great bit of kit but really does need a proper update to sort it all out
Tom


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lag can be an issue, but if you push the home button to come out, then go back in the problem is resolved.

Now, where I am, I only ever come across a 3G network when in my car in the centre of town.

I do get the service flashing on and off too.

I am in a weak area for signal (forest), but my K810i provided 2 bars in a couple of places in the house.

I have the latest software update, and 3G is off now. So i'll see what happens when I get back from work.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Posting this from my iPhone at work with 5 bars of 3g signal 

The experience isn't far off broadband speeds tbh!


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought this link my be useful

http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/16899/17923/iPhone-3G-Infineon-chip-problems.phtml

More news

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/08/15/iphone3g_patch/


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

oh boy had major grief with mine today, dropped calls left right and centre, was so annoying , but it's now working fine, maybe just a bad area 
Tom


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Griff said:


> Got to be honest I think it's a poor show if you have to turn 3G off to get a a good signal so you can use your phone, after all it's a 3G phone that don't work that well with 3G, I really like my iphone, but it don't work that well. Apple need to sort the problems out, which they may or may not be doing, Apple never put out press releases to acknowledge faults, which leads to all sorts of stuff being put up on internet sites, according to what I have read it could be a chipset fault, which may be sorted with a firmware update but may also need a recall of iphones, I just hope they get it sorted soon as the 3G problem isn't the only fault, noticed the lag when you go to contacts? I know it's not that big a problem but it annoy;s the feck out of me when I need a number fast.
> Tom


The lag on the contacts has been resloved i got a new upgrade yesterday, the contacts used to take ages sometimes, the battery also seems alot better after the new upgrade


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Griff said:


> oh boy had major grief with mine today, dropped calls left right and centre, was so annoying , but it's now working fine, maybe just a bad area
> Tom


will say that mine does drop alot of calls, it said the new upgrade would sort this but i havent seen this,


----------

